# SuperBowl Sunday



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

Who ya got and scores? 

KC 31/TB 30

TB covers the spread


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Terrific Tom will pull it off,,,,best thing out of UofM football,,,,
UofM basketball, different story,,,,13-1 this season,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 7, 2021)

I won't be watching, but I hope TB wins it. 

You don't do a man wrong that has guided your team to 6 Superbowl wins. 

NE should have let him stay to 80 years old if he wanted to.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I won't be watching, but I hope TB wins it.
> 
> You don't do a man wrong that has guided your team to 6 Superbowl wins.
> 
> NE should have let him stay to 80 years old if he wanted to.



So much truth there


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I won't be watching, but I hope TB wins it.
> 
> You don't do a man wrong that has guided your team to 6 Superbowl wins.
> 
> NE should have let him stay to 80 years old if he wanted to.


Tom should've stayed, even with a paycut,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Best QB Eva,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Since the Dawgs can't win a title,,,,you guys have to have something to root for,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## dirtnap (Feb 7, 2021)

It’ll be close for a quarter, then KC puts the hammer down and runs away with it 41-17, hope I’m wrong, I’d lie to see the old man win it


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

dirtnap said:


> It’ll be close for a quarter, then KC puts the hammer down and runs away with it 41-17, hope I’m wrong, I’d lie to see the old man win it


Maybe,,,,pretty amazing for TB to be there,,,,


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

KC 31 TB 28 Mahomes pulls it off, Kelce scores 1, Hill scores 1, Mahomes scores 1, Bell scores 1, Butker FTW!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

With Tom, anything is possible,,,,


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> With Tom, anything is possible,,,,



Including a Chiefs beat-down with a Tomahawk Chop!  Go CHIEFS!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Including a Chiefs beat-down with a Tomahawk Chop!  Go CHIEFS!


? ? ? ? 
I don't care one way or another,,,,but would like to see Tom win another one,,,,he did go to UofM after all,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?
> I don't care one way or another,,,,but would like to see Tom win another one,,,,he did go to UofM after all,,,,? ? ? ?



It's time for The Kid to take the mantle...and start his run of SB Rings...and he is from Texas!  Even better than those Michiganders...


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's time for The Kid to take the mantle...and start his run of SB Rings...and he is from Texas!  Even better than those Michiganders...


Hey, I love Texans,,,,too many libtards here,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Tampa Bay wins


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 7, 2021)

Im tired of seeing the same o same o so I want the underdog bucs to win one for the team.


----------



## huntersluck (Feb 7, 2021)

will not watch


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Tom should've stayed, even with a paycut,,,,


Why? Brady is in the SB......Patriots aren’t.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Why? Brady is in the SB......Patriots aren’t.


Yep puts a ton of respect on tom if he does it again. That was my gripe with him that he was taking less money due to the cap for best teammates.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 7, 2021)

Chiefs 30-24. Chiefs cover and under hits and I win a nice parlay!


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

ugajay said:


> Chiefs 30-24. Chiefs cover and under hits and I win a nice parlay!



Nice!!!! ?


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Yep puts a ton of respect on tom if he does it again. That was my gripe with him that he was taking less money due to the cap for best teammates.



I know it wouldn’t happen...but how awesome would it be if he got the win for the 7th time and during his speech afterwards he retired and walked off as the official no questions asked GOAT ?....


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Why? Brady is in the SB......Patriots aren’t.


Just for loyalty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> I know it wouldn’t happen...but how awesome would it be if he got the win for the 7th time and during his speech afterwards he retired and walked off as the official no questions asked GOAT ?....


Yep,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Just for loyalty,,,,


I think it’s the Patriots loyalty that should be questioned.


----------



## Mars (Feb 7, 2021)

Is that tonight?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> I know it wouldn’t happen...but how awesome would it be if he got the win for the 7th time and during his speech afterwards he retired and walked off as the official no questions asked GOAT ?....


Proof plus his wife is smokin hot!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Proof plus his wife is smokin hot!


That's Fer sure,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I think it’s the Patriots loyalty that should be questioned.


Yeah maybe,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Since the Dawgs can't win a title,,,,you guys have to have something to root for,,,,? ? ? ?


OMG I can't believe you are going there. Are you jealous of all of the DGD's or what? And it's NOT you guys, IT"S YA'LL mr. yank.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Proof plus his wife is smokin hot!



??????


----------



## Throwback (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## alphachief (Feb 7, 2021)

Interesting pre-game intro with what looked like a black Vince Lombardi...


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

alphachief said:


> Interesting pre-game intro with the black Vince Lombardi...


I was just getting ready to say that at least I haven’t seen any BLM promos yet. But I just turned it on.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 7, 2021)

I need:  TB x7.     KC x4
                    X5.          X9
                    X8.          X7
Either at the half, the end or both !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

We got too many numbers on $$ to count.


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 7, 2021)

Pulling for TB


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 7, 2021)

Saw on my news feed that the NFL had the black national anthem sung before the (white?) national anthem as a show of "racial solidarity.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 7, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Proof plus his wife is smokin hot!



And she is worth more than he is. He's her boy toy.


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2021)

I wished they would hold off on political agendas tonight...


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Gronk might be the MVP. Hes a blocking fool also


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Tampa Bay has had a good year. The Lightning won the Stanley Cup, the Rays went to the World Series, and now the Bucs are in the Super Bowl.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Tampa Bay has had a good year. The Lightning won the Stanley Cup, the Rays went to the World Series, and now the Bucs are in the Super Bowl.


We had the falcons, Dawgs, and braves


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Much more of a defensive battle than I thought. Brady is pulling away....


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> We had the falcons, Dawgs, and braves


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG I can't believe you are going there. Are you jealous of all of the DGD's or what? And it's NOT you guys, IT"S YA'LL mr. yank.


Tell em Mrs 22.....he longs to be a southerner.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mahomes ain’t seen this type of pressure before...Tampa looking strong to win now...gronk 2 tds...tb d line looking like kc d line against the bills


----------



## cam88 (Feb 7, 2021)

TB wins this and Tom calls it quits!! Heck of a run for him no matter how we feel about him..


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

Holy crap!!!!! Tampa looking strong...KC hasn’t seen this before...kc hasn’t seen SB Tom before until today....this dude is unreal!!! And this is coming from a Falcons fan...Go Tom!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Mahomes ain’t seen this type of pressure before...


Theyre blitzing DBs that's what the Falcons need

Matthieu is losing the psychological battle. Hes going to get tossed. Brady is in his ear


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 7, 2021)

Kansas City has them right where they want them


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

Who is this snowflake halftime act ??


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

KC will come back tough after the half...they are mad now...that PI call on Breeland was just silly...not catchable AND he faked it...sold that one hard...

With that said, gotta get penalties under control and give some time to Mahomes.

He isn't out...you watch!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Holy crap!!!!! Tampa looking strong...KC hasn’t seen this before...kc hasn’t seen SB Tom before until today....this dude is unreal!!! And this is coming from a Falcons fan...Go Tom!!!



Wait until Chris Jones get ahold of him a few times in the second half...SB Tom will be Semi-SB Tim...


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC will come back tough after the half...they are mad now...that PI call on Breeland was just silly...not catchable AND he faked it...sold that one hard...
> 
> With that said, gotta get penalties under control and give some time to Mahomes.
> 
> He isn't out...you watch!




Agreed on Mahomey having plenty of gas to push hard in  the 2nd half.


A pile of penalties....seemed to go well for TB (as usual  )


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC will come back tough after the half...they are mad now...


0.00 chance. You cant spot Brady 14 at the half and expect to win


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

Bring back that busty thang that was doing the pre-game singing....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 7, 2021)

Sad sad half time !!


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Dub said:


> Bring back that busty thang that was doing the pre-game singing....


Who dat?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 7, 2021)

PITIFUL !


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 7, 2021)

Dub said:


> Who is this snowflake halftime act ??


Not sure but it looks like they’re wearing jock straps for Face mask.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> 0.00 chance. You cant spot Brady 14 at the half and expect to win



Happened before...the man is mortal...


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 7, 2021)

Halftime show looked like an indocnatration(sp) film.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Happened before...the man is mortal...


I sure hope you didn't bet cash against him. The boy has a way of lifting up his whole team


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Not sure but it looks like they’re wearing jock straps for Face mask.


80% of America has been doing that for a year


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> Halftime show looked like an indocnatration(sp) film.




Rainbow party.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 7, 2021)

Lenny Kravitz hasn’t aged a bit in the last 30 years


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2021)

buckmanmike said:


> Halftime show looked like an indocnatration(sp) film.


Sorriest half time show I've ever seen!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2021)

NFL SUXS


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Sorriest half time show I've ever seen!



Naw, the one with the shirtless dude was much worse.


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> NFL SUXS




But they are all millionaires who are oppressed and held back by The Man.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I sure hope you didn't bet cash against him. The boy has a way of lifting up his whole team



Same with Kelce and Mahomes...the Chiefs had 95 yards in penalties...that's what is beating them, not Brady...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got too many numbers on $$ to count.


I just won on the half time score. 1 up so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> NFL SUXS


Pay no attention to half time show. It's football.


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Same with Kelce and Mahomes...the Chiefs had 95 yards in penalties...that's what is beating them, not Brady...


Wrong..


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Same with Kelce and Mahomes...the Chiefs had 95 yards in penalties...that's what is beating them, not Brady...


Just looking out for your wallet. Add a other 7 .....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sure are a lot of people looking at this thread that hate NFL football.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure are a lot of people looking at this thread that hate NFL football.


I hate everything about the NFL  but I have a 12 year old son that loves football.  It's more than politics for me


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I hate everything about the NFL  but I have a 12 year old son that loves football.  It's more than politics for me




It's great watching the games with them.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2021)

I think the Chefs are done. Another victim of a Brady team. He knows how to finish a game, like him or not.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> I think the Chefs are done. Another victim of a Brady team. He knows how to finish a game, like him or not.



TB put together a great team this year, Brady went there because of that...the team didn't become great because he went there...

Chiefs are struggling...


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

What a difference this team is with Winston gone and a real quarterback in this offense.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> TB put together a great team this year, Brady went there because of that...the team didn't become great because he went there...
> 
> Chiefs are struggling...


He wooped up on my Packers last week,  I know your pain......


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2021)

Maybe the chiefs or what ever there name is may run out of luck tonight..


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rout is on , game ova! That half time show was a joke! Weak, weak weakend


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> TB put together a great team this year, Brady went there because of that...the team didn't become great because he went there...
> 
> Chiefs are struggling...


NOT,,,,Brady made them,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> TB put together a great team this year, Brady went there because of that...the team didn't become great because he went there...
> 
> Chiefs are struggling...


Brady is the best period. He makes everyone better. The evidence is incredibly clear. He expects his teams to play to his standards. And he's married to a supermodel that has more money than he does.

There is a lot to hate on,but his football skills are indisputable. He's going to win his 7th ring tonight playing in his 10 superbowl


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> We had the falcons, Dawgs, and braves


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1065047


? ? ? ?


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Brady is the best period. He makes everyone better. The evidence is incredibly clear. He expects his teams to play to his standards. And he's married to a supermodel that has more money than he does.
> 
> There is a lot to hate on,but his football skills are indisputable. He's going to win his 7th ring tonight playing in his 10 superbowl


Brady is the goat, not really even a close second.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG I can't believe you are going there. Are you jealous of all of the DGD's or what? And it's NOT you guys, IT"S YA'LL mr. yank.


Maybe someday the Dawgs will win a title for ya all,,,,NOT,,,,? ? ? ? 
Just messin with ya all,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

tcward said:


> Brady is the goat, not really even a close second.


This right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

cam88 said:


> TB wins this and Tom calls it quits!! Heck of a run for him no matter how we feel about him..


Probably the best QB ever,,,,only good thing to come out of UofM football,,,,
Basketball, different story,,,,


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2021)

KC fans...that’s a wrap ...I would have lost a mortgage that kc wouldn’t score a td by the 4th quarter....

Tom is the goat ?...no questions, if and or buts...


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s official. I hate Bruce Springsteen now


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Was that Springsteen in that pathetic Jeep commercial?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 7, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> It’s official. I hate Bruce Springsteen now


A left wing moon bat telling us come to the middle


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2021)

TLTL. Too little too late.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> It’s official. I hate Bruce Springsteen now


I’ve already disliked Springsteen........now I hate Jeep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Was that Springsteen in that pathetic Jeep commercial?


Springsteen is a leftist idiot,,,,


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Was that Springsteen in that pathetic Jeep commercial?


Both are pathetic..


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 7, 2021)

The Reunited States of America. A socialist liberal millionaire from New Jersey in the center of the US In Kansas telling us there’s hope down the road. I’ve never liked him musically or politically but that’s enough for me to hate him.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 7, 2021)

Jersey shore cowboy...


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Feb 7, 2021)

Stupid fan running on the field had more yards than Tyrek.


----------



## specialk (Feb 7, 2021)

OleCountryBoy said:


> Stupid fan running on the field had more yards than Tyrek.



He wont wearing a mask either!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 7, 2021)

OleCountryBoy said:


> Stupid fan running on the field had more yards than Tyrek.



He’s the only one that has been able to run through Tampa’s D all night


----------



## Dub (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 7, 2021)

Let’s go Brady!! Love him getting Tampa Bay 2 Super Bowls before the crappy Falcons get one.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Brady is the best period. He makes everyone better. The evidence is incredibly clear. He expects his teams to play to his standards. And he's married to a supermodel that has more money than he does.
> 
> There is a lot to hate on,but his football skills are indisputable. He's going to win his 7th ring tonight playing in his 10 superbowl



He is a boring human...and not the best...he has won more than anyone, that is a fact.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Champa Bay


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Brady is the best period. He makes everyone better. The evidence is incredibly clear. He expects his teams to play to his standards. And he's married to a supermodel that has more money than he does.
> 
> There is a lot to hate on,but his football skills are indisputable. He's going to win his 7th ring tonight playing in his 10 superbowl



KC and ATL *gave* him 2 of his rings...and kudos to Brady and TB.  Arens put a great season together after the bye, no question.  Kudos to them...


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 7, 2021)

I am starting to suspect Tom might know more about how to come up with winning football teams than anyone else in NFL history.  Let alone anyone in this forum.  Gee, I wonder if that could be correct??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Brady is the best period. He makes everyone better. The evidence is incredibly clear. He expects his teams to play to his standards. And he's married to a supermodel that has more money than he does.
> 
> There is a lot to hate on,but his football skills are indisputable. He's going to win his 7th ring tonight playing in his 10 superbowl


And the told us there is no I in team


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2021)

Oldstick said:


> I am starting to suspect Tom might know more about how to come up with winning football teams than anyone else in NFL history.  Let alone anyone in this forum.  Gee, I wonder if that could be correct??


Hmmm......worth considering!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

This is quite possibly the worst game the Chiefs have played since Mahomes became their QB...TB defense was tough...they should be the MVP...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2021)

The GOAT beat the kid.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC and ATL *gave* him 2 of his rings...and kudos to Brady and TB.  Arens put a great season together after the bye, no question.  Kudos to them...



I would say not gave, but he took. He evidently is a master of knowing what his own team is capable of both offense and defense.  And using that knowledge to exploit any weaknesses from the opposing team as the game progresses.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC and ATL *gave* him 2 of his rings...and kudos to Brady and TB.  Arens put a great season together after the bye, no question.  Kudos to them...


Haters can't hide......


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Haters can't hide......



I don't hate him, I just don't think he is the best...there is a difference in willing your team to victory, and winning because the opponent caves...you really think he beat ATL?  Really?  ATL beat ATL, Quinn and Shanahan.  No question.  Brady didn't.

I just think when you look at skills and leadership, I'd pick Brees, Mahomes, Montana, Staubach, Bradshaw, and others over TB.

He has more rings.  That is undisputed.  I'll never think he was the best QB to play the game...


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 7, 2021)

7-3 in Superbowls. That’s great. 
May never be another player that even plays in 7.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Oldstick said:


> I would say not gave, but he took. He evidently is a master of knowing what his own team is capable of both offense and defense.  And using that knowledge to exploit any weaknesses from the opposing team as the game progresses.



KC and ATL beat themselves in those SBs...95 yards in first half penalties?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> 7-3 in Superbowls. That’s great.
> May never be another player that even plays in 7.



It is highly unlikely and he is likely coming back...he'll play again...this pairing might be a rematch next year...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> The GOAT beat the kid.



I cannot recall a worse game for Mahomes...I seriously wonder if he didn't have lingering issues from the concussion...at times he just looked confused and bewildered...


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2021)

Tom Brady ain't retiring any time soon. Dude is a legend. Greatest in my lifetime, for sure. He may finally hang it up when he turns 70.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Kudos to TB and TB and Arians.  There will never be another QB with 7 rings...and Arians and TB put together a great team this year...could not have had a better season after the bye week...


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I cannot recall a worse game for Mahomes...I seriously wonder if he didn't have lingering issues from the concussion...at times he just looked confused and bewildered...



Totally agree. I told my wife that very thing tonight. He took a lick that might cause some issues.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunters deep in his feels tonight

At the professional level of athletics you don't give anything up. The other team figures you out and works harder.

Early in the 3Q of the falcons game they showed Brady on the bench. He was stone faced and competing unfazed.  I said out loud that the Patriots would win. I had 3 people bet me 50 each. Falcons lost I won. Brady is a machine.  Listen to what his former and current teammates say about him. He even kicks his wife and kids out of the house for 2 weeks to prepare for the superbowl


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 7, 2021)

Tampa Bay may be better next year. They are very much under salary cap. Will be able to pick up some more free agents to fill some holes.


----------



## James12 (Feb 7, 2021)

Bucs and Brady looked good.  But I don't think I've seen a more lopsided called game in while.


----------



## James12 (Feb 7, 2021)

They gave Matthieu a penalty when Brady physically ran him down ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> KS Bow Hunters deep in his feels tonight
> 
> At the professional level of athletics you don't give anything up. The other team figures you out and works harder.
> 
> Early in the 3Q of the falcons game they showed Brady on the bench. He was stone faced and competing unfazed.  I said out loud that the Patriots would win. I had 3 people bet me 50 each. Falcons lost I won. Brady is a machine.  Listen to what his former and current teammates say about him. He even kicks his wife and kids out of the house for 2 weeks to prepare for the superbowl



Heck of a man crush you have on 'ol TB...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

James12 said:


> They gave Matthieu a penalty when Brady physically ran him down ?



Even the announcers said that...but wait, he is the GOAT...Chiefs played terrible, bad calls didn't help, but they didn't show up tonight...that PI call on Breeland that Evans sold was insane...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> KS Bow Hunters deep in his feels tonight
> 
> At the professional level of athletics you don't give anything up. The other team figures you out and works harder.
> 
> Early in the 3Q of the falcons game they showed Brady on the bench. He was stone faced and competing unfazed.  I said out loud that the Patriots would win. I had 3 people bet me 50 each. Falcons lost I won. Brady is a machine.  Listen to what his former and current teammates say about him. He even kicks his wife and kids out of the house for 2 weeks to prepare for the superbowl



And he is still the most uninteresting champion of all time...if I could choose one person from the NFL to hang with, alive or not, it would not be him...I'd probably pick Walter Payton...or Leroy Jordan...or Joe Montana...


----------



## dirtnap (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I don't hate him, I just don't think he is the best...there is a difference in willing your team to victory, and winning because the opponent caves...you really think he beat ATL?  Really?  ATL beat ATL, Quinn and Shanahan.  No question.  Brady didn't.
> 
> I just think when you look at skills and leadership, I'd pick Brees, Mahomes, Montana, Staubach, Bradshaw, and others over TB.
> 
> He has more rings.  That is undisputed.  I'll never think he was the best QB to play the game...


I know you don’t like the man, but Bradshaw over Brady, really?


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 7, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC and ATL beat themselves in those SBs...95 yards in first half penalties?



Exactly my point.  Brady and the TB coaches definitely recognized KC's game plan to play aggressive and stop Brady from passing.  I admit some of the calls may have been marginal.  But they adjusted with an excellent run game which opened up the passing game and KC got more desperate, getting a lot of calls against the defense.  

The first rule of winning any kind of championship game is to get to the game.  Second rule is don't let you or your team beat themselves.  So he has been in 10 super bowls with 2 different teams and his team has won 7 of those.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 7, 2021)

Great job Bucs and Brady!! That’s gotta sting a bit for those Falcons fans.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 7, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Great job Bucs and Brady!! That’s gotta sting a bit for those Falcons fans.



Not at all.  Some of us Falcons recognize greatness when we see it.  First consider that Tom Brady won his first six rings in the AFC in a dynasty with the Patriots.  One of those wins was against the Falcons in their second losing appearance in the big game. They lost because they got beat by a superior team, game plan, and coaching during all 4 quarters.

So at 40 years old, Tom gets released from the Patriots and goes to the NFC South with the Tampa Bucs. Repeat, the NFC South and the Bucs!? So what did Tom do in his first year there?  Take the Bucs to the Super Bowl and they get fired up enough to stomp the "favored" KC Chiefs from the AFC into the ground.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

dirtnap said:


> I know you don’t like the man, but Bradshaw over Brady, really?



Maybe not, I just think the game is different now and if some of those guys played in today's offenses and played as long, we would not think that TB is the GOAT.  I'd much rather hang out with Bradshaw than Brady.  And I've met both.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

dirtnap said:


> I know you don’t like the man, but Bradshaw over Brady, really?



And I don't dislike him, I just think he isn't the best QB to ever step on the field...I do find him horribly uninteresting...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh well, the Chiefs fans get to lick their wounds (that would be me), and it's off to turkey season...thank goodness!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I didn't watch, but terrific Tom is probably the best QB ever,,,,just amazing,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Heck of a man crush you have on 'ol TB...


Not in the slightest.  I just appreciate sucess in athletics. Hes had the most. Ask Brees, Rodgers and Mahomes what they think of him.  He has more appearances and superbowl wins than the entire Steelers franchise. 

Don't ask Bradshaw about Brady though.  Like you he's sore about him wiping out all of the QB records.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 8, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Not in the slightest.  I just appreciate sucess in athletics. Hes had the most. Ask Brees, Rodgers and Mahomes what they think of him.  He has more appearances and superbowl wins than the entire Steelers franchise.
> 
> Don't ask Bradshaw about Brady though.  Like you he's sore about him wiping out all of the QB records.



It is pretty awesome that you are so in touch with your feelings, you even know mine!

I'm not sore.  I don't hate.  I don't care if Tom has records, money or a hot wife.  All good for him...

Before Tom had more than 4 rings, people didn't talk about him like he walked on water or was the GOAT.  The GOAT became some mythical thing after SB 5 & 6 where opponents and opposing coaches just wilt in his presence.

He is one of the greatest football players of all time.  Hands down.  And I respect and appreciate that.

All things being equal, SB rings or not, I will never think he was the greatest QB to ever play the game.  That's my opinion.

And even today he is still one of the most uninteresting champions of all time...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 8, 2021)

And because I can laugh about our beat down...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> KC and ATL beat themselves in those SBs...95 yards in first half penalties?



Thats because TB smacked them in the mouth(more than once) from what i saw of it.....

KC didn't have a clue 

ATL just sucks and always will till the end of time

with that said so does the NFL.....


----------



## dutchie49 (Feb 8, 2021)

Will not be watching ,like for the past 10 years. Pro sports all have the same agenda, take a knee, put someones name on your helmet, black lives matter, ect. Overpaid idiots who should stick to playing instead of politics.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is quite possibly the worst game the Chiefs have played since Mahomes became their QB...TB defense was tough...they should be the MVP...


While Brady and company scored the points to win this game,I find it incredible that the bucs D kept KC out of the end zone. I agree, the TB defense is the MVP


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

Bill watching the game ???


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

dutchie49 said:


> Will not be watching ,like for the past 10 years. Pro sports all have the same agenda, take a knee, put someones name on your helmet, black lives matter, ect. Overpaid idiots who should stick to playing instead of politics.



And you cant even if you wanted to.....cause it was played yesterday


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

nickel back said:


> Thats because TB smacked them in the mouth(more than once) from what i saw of it.....
> 
> KC didn't have a clue
> 
> ...





Ill revisit this when them Birds win it....Its always a dawgs fan that says the most disrespectful things about another team.... Easy throwing them stones in that glass house...


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 8, 2021)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMedyMjnA/


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Ill revisit this when them Birds win it....Its always a dawgs fan that says the most disrespectful things about another team.... Easy throwing them stones in that glass house...



The point you don't umderstnad is if ATL was to win it they would still suck...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

nickel back said:


> The point you don't umderstnad is if ATL was to win it they would still suck...




.. Keep throwing those stones


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 8, 2021)

nickel back said:


> Thats because TB smacked them in the mouth(more than once) from what i saw of it.....
> 
> KC didn't have a clue
> 
> ...


And the Dawgs,,,,couldn't win a title for nothing,,,,the third game this season will be a sure loss,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

Chiefs leading rusher for @KS Bow Hunter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Chiefs leading rusher for @KS Bow Hunter


 They sure did take the camera off of him real quick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> While Brady and company scored the points to win this game,I find it incredible that the bucs D kept KC out of the end zone. I agree, the TB defense is the MVP


Like H22 always says, defense wins you ballgames.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 8, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Chiefs leading rusher for @KS Bow Hunter



Unfortunately.  TRUTH.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 8, 2021)

James12 said:


> They gave Matthieu a penalty when Brady physically ran him down ?




Has anyone stated what Brady said to the Honey Badger? 

Mathieu said Brady called him a name he won't(or can't?) repeat. I got the feeling he was trying to make it sound like Brady dropped the N bomb.

More than likely Brady called him something that would rhyme with witch.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Has anyone stated what Brady said to the Honey Badger?
> 
> Mathieu said Brady called him a name he won't(or can't?) repeat. I got the feeling he was trying to make it sound like Brady dropped the N bomb.
> 
> More than likely Brady called him something that would rhyme with witch.



I got the same feeling when I read that this morning..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Has anyone stated what Brady said to the Honey Badger?
> 
> Mathieu said Brady called him a name he won't(or can't?) repeat. I got the feeling he was trying to make it sound like Brady dropped the N bomb.
> 
> More than likely Brady called him something that would rhyme with witch.


The funny thing is, without a helmet, referees, and his lineman TB would absolutely get beat like a drum by just about any other player in the league except maybe a few kickers...Mathieu vs. Brady would be like McGregor vs. anyone...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 8, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> I got the same feeling when I read that this morning..



I'm not a Brady fan, but I can't see TB losing his composure and going there...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'm not a Brady fan, but I can't see TB losing his composure and going there...




No I dont see Tom doing that either....I do feel like Tyrann made it seem like he did though...


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Has anyone stated what Brady said to the Honey Badger?
> 
> Mathieu said Brady called him a name he won't(or can't?) repeat. I got the feeling he was trying to make it sound like Brady dropped the N bomb.
> 
> More than likely Brady called him something that would rhyme with witch.


Bradys helmet has a mic. There's no way he's going to say anything racial. Now calling him a P is in his wheelhouse. He's a trash talker supreme


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 9, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Bradys helmet has a mic. There's no way he's going to say anything racial. Now calling him a P is in his wheelhouse. He's a trash talker supreme



Here is the only thing I need to know about Brady to not care for him, and to challenge his GOAT status:

In his 10 SBs, when he was beaten 3 times (I was at one of those), he has NEVER congratulated the opposing QB on a job well done.

Unlike Mahomes did on Sunday.  Greatest means a lot more than silly jewelry in my book.

Montana was GREAT, Rice was GREAT, Jordan was GREAT, James is GREAT, Mahomes will be GREAT.  Brady was in the right place at the right time...if you put Montana and Rice on that Patriots team in this era, there would have been fewer losses in the SB...IMHO.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here is the only thing I need to know about Brady to not care for him, and to challenge his GOAT status:
> 
> In his 10 SBs, when he was beaten 3 times (I was at one of those), he has NEVER congratulated the opposing QB on a job well done.
> 
> ...




Kinda hard to win when you got this man staring at you on gameday... 

Tom's kryptonite


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here is the only thing I need to know about Brady to not care for him, and to challenge his GOAT status:
> 
> In his 10 SBs, when he was beaten 3 times (I was at one of those), he has NEVER congratulated the opposing QB on a job well done.
> 
> ...


Tom Brady is the greatest of all time,,,,Montana was good too, but just not as good,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here is the only thing I need to know about Brady to not care for him, and to challenge his GOAT status:
> 
> In his 10 SBs, when he was beaten 3 times (I was at one of those), he has NEVER congratulated the opposing QB on a job well done.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 9, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Yawn



So you are OK if he is tool, as long as he wins...got it.  Now I know...


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 9, 2021)

In honor of the past year 2020 and to the future in 2021, we might as well invent a conspiracy from this.

I wonder what the pre-game officials' meetings were like?  So how can we get the best press spotlight on us this time?  Do we favor the new young "woke" star's team or the old white, Trump supporting guy who is shooting for his 7th win?  Hey, wait!  We have the very first female ref.  Lets just wait and see how she leans, then we will all follow suit...


----------



## tcward (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here is the only thing I need to know about Brady to not care for him, and to challenge his GOAT status:
> 
> In his 10 SBs, when he was beaten 3 times (I was at one of those), he has NEVER congratulated the opposing QB on a job well done.
> 
> ...


You still mad I see. Brady is STILL the goat..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So you are OK if he is tool, as long as he wins...got it.  Now I know...


I'm ok with it. I watch him throw a football, not shake hands. I'm not a huge fan of his by any means either. I think what he just did was as impressive as I've seen considering his age. I made my kids shake hands after their games and I was made to. Once you become all adults, who cares. I don't shake my co-workers hands after a days work and football is their job. Besides, as a country, we're close to sending folks to jail for shaking hands!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 9, 2021)

tcward said:


> You still mad I see. Brady is STILL the goat..


Nope not mad.  Just don't think TB is all that like some of you fanbois


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 9, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm ok with it. I watch him throw a football, not shake hands. I'm not a huge fan of his by any means either. I think what he just did was as impressive as I've seen considering his age. I made my kids shake hands after their games and I was made to. Once you become all adults, who cares. I don't shake my co-workers hands after a days work and football is their job. Besides, as a country, we're close to sending folks to jail for shaking hands!


Especially as adults.  It's a measure of the man to me.  But that's my opinion and others are free to have theirs...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

To the point of shaking hands after the game...I do feel like it’s like baseball in one of their many many unwritten rules...not that I care if they shake hands...but it has been a staple for qbs to do so as well as HC’s...football is a sport where you are literally putting your body on the line for a game..so how you see fit at the end is personal preference in my opinion...but I honestly think this is the one “unwritten” rule that football has...so I see both sides


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

And to be clear...I love it when a batter flips the bat and stares down the pitcher as he walks to first when he hits a 450 ft dinger to deep Left Center ???


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> And to be clear...I love it when a batter flips the bat and stares down the pitcher as he walks to first when he hits a 450 ft dinger to deep Left Center ???



Yeah it's one thing to say, ha, see that?  I just took you yard!  And to walk off the field pouting and not shake hands...twice with Manning, once with Noles...the greats would never do that...I bet you Montana did...oh wait, he didn't ever lose a SB so we don't know do we?  To each his own...I'm not mad, but as I've said before, given the chance to hang with someone, I'd pick a lot of people over TB.  Kelce might be one of the funniest guys to ever play in the NFL...same for Farve...Montana and Marcus Allen were awesome...I met both in KC when they were they...gentlemen and good sports...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

Ok can we all it agree that that is the best photo of Eli the world has ever seen, quite possibly the greatest sports photo of all time???....I love that photo!!!!


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

I wish I could like my own post...???...whatever...I’m putting that as my Lock Screen photo on my phone!!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nope not mad.  Just don't think TB is all that like some of you fanbois


No you are upset that the old man skull drug your young chiefs...that is all.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 10, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> To the point of shaking hands after the game...I do feel like it’s like baseball in one of their many many unwritten rules...not that I care if they shake hands...but it has been a staple for qbs to do so as well as HC’s...football is a sport where you are literally putting your body on the line for a game..so how you see fit at the end is personal preference in my opinion...but I honestly think this is the one “unwritten” rule that football has...so I see both sides


To be clear, I'd still shake hands but, I love it when the other team doesn't. It let's me know that we're in their head more than we thought and the rest of their night is going to be miserable. I guess it's the competiveness in me. Or what used to be anyway


----------



## BassRaider (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 10, 2021)

tcward said:


> No you are upset that the old man skull drug your young chiefs...that is all.



Nope not upset.  The old man was 21-29 for 201 yds.  That's not skull dragging.  The Chiefs had 95 yards of penalties in the first half, a Super Bowl record.

The Chiefs gameplay overall and the Bucs D were the factors in that SB.  TB wasn't superhuman running for 1sts and throwing for 500 yds.  The Bucs D pressured Mahomes like never before and the Chiefs D could not pressure Brady.  That is it.  That is all.

You fanbois attribute the whole game to him, and Tom didn't do anything spectacular.  His O-Line and his D did...his D was the MVP.  The only thing TB did that was noteworthy was his completion percentage.  That is all.  But he is the GOAT.  Keep kissing that poster...


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 10, 2021)

Mahomes, Montana, Bradshaw, Staubach ..... couldn't have completed this pass. GOAT @KS Bow Hunter


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 10, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Mahomes, Montana, Bradshaw, Staubach ..... couldn't have completed this pass. GOAT @KS Bow Hunter



How fast you think they would have jumped in if they missed it and it went in the water? ???


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 10, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> How fast you think they would have jumped in if they missed it and it went in the water? ???


Faster than any Chiefs back. That's for sure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359342467741405187


----------



## bullgator (Feb 10, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nope not upset.  The old man was 21-29 for 201 yds.  That's not skull dragging.  The Chiefs had 95 yards of penalties in the first half, a Super Bowl record.
> 
> The Chiefs gameplay overall and the Bucs D were the factors in that SB.  TB wasn't superhuman running for 1sts and throwing for 500 yds.  The Bucs D pressured Mahomes like never before and the Chiefs D could not pressure Brady.  That is it.  That is all.
> 
> You fanbois attribute the whole game to him, and Tom didn't do anything spectacular.  His O-Line and his D did...his D was the MVP.  The only thing TB did that was noteworthy was his completion percentage.  That is all.  But he is the GOAT.  Keep kissing that poster...


I agree that Brady didn’t single handedly win that game. Your assessment of the D play was very much on target. I will say that Brady was the single biggest factor in the Bucs being in that game. This is the same basic team that couldn’t sniff the playoffs with Winston there. Bring in Brady and a couple more and Super Bowl rings for everyone. This is coming from someone who hasn’t ever been a Brady fan.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I agree that Brady didn’t single handedly win that game. Your assessment of the D play was very much on target. I will say that Brady was the single biggest factor in the Bucs being in that game. This is the same basic team that couldn’t sniff the playoffs with Winston there. Bring in Brady and a couple more and Super Bowl rings for everyone. This is coming from someone who hasn’t ever been a Brady fan.



I think he was a factor, I think Arians put together one heck of a team.  I'd say that Brady chose the Bucs because of the team that Arians put together above other teams...he isn't stupid...he knew what his best options were for another SB ring...and it's burning Belichick up...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 10, 2021)

And I say Arians, but it was really the Bucs GM...the MVP of that game was the Bucs D and the DC.  They did to the Chiefs what no one has done since Mahomes began starting...


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I agree that Brady didn’t single handedly win that game. Your assessment of the D play was very much on target. I will say that Brady was the single biggest factor in the Bucs being in that game. This is the same basic team that couldn’t sniff the playoffs with Winston there. Bring in Brady and a couple more and Super Bowl rings for everyone. This is coming from someone who hasn’t ever been a Brady fan.



I agree, too.  It was a total team effort, from coaches to all the players.  How else can you explain a team rising from what their record was with 75% of the season done, then going undefeated the rest of the way, and stomping a favored team in the SB? And as a side note, their starting QB already had 9 super bore appearances under his belt?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 13, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nope not upset.  The old man was 21-29 for 201 yds.  That's not skull dragging.  The Chiefs had 95 yards of penalties in the first half, a Super Bowl record.




When you can't stop an offense you have to resort to penalties.

Can't stop a pass? A PI beats a TD.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 13, 2021)

As far as Brady, I have never been blown away by the way he plays.

His team mates are blown away by the way he handles himself. That is what separates Brady from a Rodgers. That and 6 SB rings.


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 13, 2021)

Both Brady and Peyton had a lot in common. Good accuracy, mid level arm strength and questionable athletic ability. But top level command of the game. They studied and understood the opposing defenses better than any. There pre game prep is second to non. The injuries to KC offensive line was huge. But... a boatload of credit goes to Tampa DC coordinator and that defense. TB defense was hitting on all cylinders during the playoff run. Extreme smash mouth football.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Feb 13, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> As far as Brady, I have never been blown away by the way he plays.
> 
> His team mates are blown away by the way he handles himself. That is what separates Brady from a Rodgers. That and 6 SB rings.


Brady reminds me of Larry Bird. Slow, unathletic, no muscle tone, kinda goofy looking, winner, champion, one of the very best if not the best, and the drive to not only beat you, but step on your throat and leave no doubt about it. Almost forgot, they both let Atlanta teams they played against sniff a championship, just not quite get there ring


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 13, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> When you can't stop an offense you have to resort to penalties.
> 
> Can't stop a pass? A PI beats a TD.



Except that wasn't what happened...


----------

